# Brewcellar English Ale Yeast



## rclemmett (1/5/09)

Does anyone know what strain the brewcellar english ale yeast is?


----------



## RdeVjun (1/5/09)

S-04 as I've understood it. Saw that somewhere, maybe even here, however I would gladly be corrected.


----------



## rclemmett (1/5/09)

Thats what I figured. Cheers for the quick reply.


----------



## RdeVjun (1/5/09)

No sweat, would rather be doing this than going to work... [Oh dear, lookie here- I'm late _again_... too bad- sack me then!]

Now, hang on a minute, you say 'english', but I now recall 'premuim' on the packet that comes with Morgan's Bishop's English Bitter tin, which is the only place I've used BrewCellar yeast, IIRC. I could be completely wrong on that, the website is not much help either...


----------



## Cracka (1/5/09)

Does anyone know what the French Ale yeast is


----------



## jayse (1/5/09)

the s-o4/ premium ale dried yeast are reportedly from whitbread. which would/could make them similiar strain to wyeast 1099 or possibly 1098 but I'd pick 1099.
Although I get much cleaner results with 1099 than have ever got with any dried version. wyeast 1099 is super clean.
Brewceller english though I thought was more like windsor dried yeast


----------



## Bribie G (1/5/09)

I would guess that the Brewcellar English Ale yeast is more likely to be Windsor than S-04. It leaves a fairly high FG according to the sites that sell it and is recommended for hefes amongh other things, that would take advantage of its poor settling characteristics.

Up to now I have been using just big name yeasts like Fermentis, Danstar and WYeasts but I'm going to have a play around with some of the more 'obscure' yeasts and try them out in recipes that have turned out ok, to see what results are possible. For example I've just got some Morgans Lager Yeasts for $2.50 each and going to try a couple of packs in a lager identical to the one I've just done with Weihenstephan lager yeast. 

Might start a thread on 'house brand yeasts' when I've got some results to post. :icon_cheers:


----------



## caleb (1/5/09)

I used this yeast (Brewcellar English Ale) once, and was pleased with the results. Definitely NOT S-04, which is my most frequently used yeast. Flavors are similar but the Brewcellar was nowhere near as flocculent as S-04. With S-04, it forms a firm sediment in the bottom of the bottle, and you can basically pour the whole beer with very little yeast ending up in the glass. The Brewcellar yeast was easily disturbed and required a careful pour to avoid a glass full of yeasty goodness. Definitely different creatures!


----------



## rclemmett (1/5/09)

Thanks for all the replies. I think I'll go with it being Windsor yeast...... And I guess the premium ale is s-04.... At least that seems to make sense with these descriptions, http://www.homebrewinn.com.au/beer_yeast.htm

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## RdeVjun (1/5/09)

Yep, I'd agree Rob2 and thanks everyone for helping shed some light on it.

Its been a while since I opened one of those Morgan's Bishop's EB tins and I don't keep my empty yeast sachets! Now that I go through my brew records (and that link), the MBEB tin does come with Premium Ale, not English Ale, so sorry for the bum steer. Nice tin that, BTW, one of the few where I use the yeast that comes with, usually its not too old (but I do up a starter).

Makes sense now... but I should be able to spot the difference, so the spotlight's on junior!


----------



## MHB (1/5/09)

I think you will find that:-

English Ale = SO-4
Premium Ale = T-58

The Lagers
European Lager = S-23
Premium Lager = SW-34/70

The Wheat is K-97

MHB


----------



## Ross (1/5/09)

Mark,

I think you will find that Premium Ale is Fermentis SO4 & English Ale is Lallamand Windsor.
They are both repackaged yeast from Morgans.

Cheers Ross


----------



## MHB (1/5/09)

As far as I know, and I have asked Morgans this question, what I posted is correct.
I assumed they started repacking for the same reason I believe you did; Brewcraft had sole distribution rights to the 11.5g Fermintis yeasts in Australia, but not the 500g and up packaging. Morgans relaced the then 5 best selling of the Saf range in 15g packaging as head to head competitors with the Brewcraft distributed products.

If there have been any changes, Morgans certainly have said so, in general I have found them to be pretty straight shooter, so I will put the question to Morgans on Monday.

MHB


----------



## Bribie G (1/5/09)

:icon_offtopic: Seeing as Morgans are getting a mention here, anyone know what strain Morgans Lager Yeast would be?

Edit: I refer to the sachets you can buy separately, not so much the ones under the lid


----------



## MHB (1/5/09)

Y497 View attachment 26745


MHB


----------



## jlm (1/5/09)

He he. I wonder what the desirable characteristic it produces near 30 degrees is :lol: ?


----------



## Bribie G (1/5/09)

MHB said:


> Y497 View attachment 26745
> 
> 
> MHB



Thanks for that MHB. 

<story>
I've been making a partial megaswill type lawnmower for a while but have had problems with consistency so decided to go AG on my lawnmower and had an idea to try and recreate the pale bitter Carlton Draught we used to get in the 70s and early 80s before they started friggin around with the recipe. I have brewed a batch with Weihenstephan and it's in sec now. But I thought why am I using a Kraut yeast when there may be an Aussie yeast lurking that would do a more authentic job? So I came across Mauri on the web. Buddy in Sydney said he can get it from his LHBS so I sent him some dollars and he went to get some. They were out so he got me four sachets of Morgans lager instead. So I got what I was after in the first place   

</story>

As an Aussie product I wonder why it isn't being offered more widely, and at $2.50 should hit the spot with brewers wanting to upgrade from kit yeasts ... hmmmm?? hmmmmm?


----------



## rclemmett (1/5/09)

BribieG said:


> As an Aussie product I wonder why it isn't being offered more widely, and at $2.50 should hit the spot with brewers wanting to upgrade from kit yeasts ... hmmmm?? hmmmmm?



Because it is a kit yeast.......


----------



## MHB (1/5/09)

One of my customers has been working on an Anchor Steam clone, (Morgan's RO Amber, 1.5Kg LME, taste and aroma additions of N'Brewer) with 2 packets of the Morgan's Lager yeast fermented around 20 oC dam near flawless. 

MHB 

PS 
At 30oC it would give, I think, few desirable characters.


----------



## Bribie G (1/5/09)

Rob2 said:


> Because it is a kit yeast.......



According to another retailer's site, it is 'better than the normal kit yeasts' and is included in the Morgans superior- type range. If it produces a good Australian standard lager then that's what I'm looking for. It's not so much the price in my case as I'll be pitching 2 sachets rehydrated for a good lager 'inoculation'.
As I said, I'll try and then post in due course.


----------



## rclemmett (1/5/09)

Aren't they 7g packs? You might be better off with three (fermentis suggest two 11.5g packs).... I'm pretty sure thats the yeast that came with the coopers bavarian lager and if so can say one pack isn't enough at lager temps.


----------



## Bribie G (1/5/09)

Rob2 said:


> Aren't they 7g packs? You might be better off with three (fermentis suggest two 11.5g packs).... I'm pretty sure thats the yeast that came with the coopers bavarian lager and if so can say one pack isn't enough at lager temps.



Never thought of that. Just checked. Actually 6g. Well you get what you pay for :lol: Obviously no free lunches.

Better turn out ok because I'll be saving a fair whack of yeast cake.


----------



## RdeVjun (2/5/09)

:icon_offtopic: Guess we're getting deep into OT territory so I'll proceed!

The local Mauri factory (about here) is almost within spitting distance of my house, in fact I can hear it venting something right now (rather annoying late at night) and often the aromas when the wind is in the right direction are fairly interesting, although from time to time there's a real stale- fart naff shocker that comes over and I then wonder if they've perhaps lost one. Now, I don't know if this particular factory actually does the brewing yeasts, a lot of their product leaves in tanker semis (cream yeast?), but I'll pop in and see if they want to give me a tour and perhaps I can scab a few samples to try out. If so, I'll gladly share.

Anyway, back On Topic: Folks, again, a thousand pardons for the bum steer, I should've checked my records before posting my original reply to Rob2's query and also noticed it was "English" and not "Premium". My bad...


----------



## rclemmett (2/5/09)

RdeVjun said:


> Anyway, back On Topic: Folks, again, a thousand pardons for the bum steer, I should've checked my records before posting my original reply to Rob2's query and also noticed it was "English" and not "Premium". My bad...



What are you apologising for? With no official response from the packagers this is all just conjecture. Just don't let it happen again


----------



## MHB (5/5/09)

Ross said:


> Mark,
> 
> I think you will find that Premium Ale is Fermentis SO4 & English Ale is Lallamand Windsor.
> They are both repackaged yeast from Morgans.
> ...






> Mark,
> 
> I think you will find that Premium Ale is Fermentis SO4 & English Ale is Lallamand Windsor.
> They are both repackaged yeast from Morgans.
> ...


Just spoke to Morgan's and I was wrong, as Ross said the Ale is Winsor and the Premium Ale is S-04.

MHB


----------

